# Aplicação Android Zello



## Brunomc (17 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Para quem tiver um smartphone com android e quiser trocar opiniões em direto sobre o estado do tempo no local onde se encontra basta fazer o download da aplicação em :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loudtalks&feature=search_result#?t=W10.

Basta o registo e depois pesquisar a sala " meteopt "
A password é " meteopt13 "

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jun 2017 às 07:17)

Bom dia pessoal. O que acham de começarmos a utilizar isto? Durante fenômenos, dias e ocorrências mais mexidos dá um jeito que nem imaginam!!! 

Claro, toda a informação fotográfica e relevantes continuará a ficar aqui assente por escrito, mas a palha e a conversa e brutal com a zello 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jun 2017 às 07:22)

O canal antigo ao que parece já não existe. Criei um novo.

Criei o canal: meteopt
A password é: forummeteopt

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------

